# Identification



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi....any ideas as to what this is? At first i thought it was a sanchezi, but now that ive seen other pics of sanchezi's, im starting to wonder if this is maybe an Irritans?

Hes almost 4inches. He doesnt have the typical red gills and bottom almost like a pygo red belly has....and i think his head shape is similar to what an irritans is


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

or maybe is it a rhom??


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Sanchezi IMO...definitely not an irritans. Nice shot by the way!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> Sanchezi IMO...definitely not an irritans. Nice shot by the way!


Wht do you think its a san? Just for my own wellbeing here


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

flashover00 said:


> Sanchezi IMO...definitely not an irritans. Nice shot by the way!


Wht do you think its a san? Just for my own wellbeing here
[/quote]

The main characteristic is that the belly scutes seem pretty prominent in that picture. Tailfin has the slight V-shape of a sanchezi. Also, spotting pattern, snout shape, and eye size point to sanchezi. I will say that its colors appear to be washed out...try feeding that bad boy some krill!

I could be wrong though and if that is the case it is a rhom.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> Sanchezi IMO...definitely not an irritans. Nice shot by the way!


Wht do you think its a san? Just for my own wellbeing here
[/quote]

The main characteristic is that the belly scutes seem pretty prominent in that picture. Tailfin has the slight V-shape of a sanchezi. Also, spotting pattern, snout shape, and eye size point to sanchezi. I will say that its colors appear to be washed out...try feeding that bad boy some krill!

I could be wrong though and if that is the case it is a rhom.








[/quote]

Seriously! Thats all ive been feeding him lately because i figured the same thing. 
Truth is, theres just no red coloration where it should be. I was talkin to someone else and they said maybe its a rhom given the appearance of diamonds and the black band on his tailfin. 
I have no idea and would def like to know what piranha i actually own here.

On a side note, i have noticed lately that hes getting a darker shine to him..which i thought was purple (given that he was presumed to be a purple form sanchezi)....mayeb that the black comming out and hes a rhom.

Anybody else have an opinion on this.Maybe a comparison of rhoms and sanchezis at around the same size


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

came across these in the OPEFE database...
Call me crazy, but i think that they look exactly like my little serra


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Wrong forum. Fish is S. sanchezi, irrespective of bad coloration.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Wrong forum. Fish is S. sanchezi, irrespective of bad coloration.


Sorry for the wrong forum post...
Is there anyway you could tell me how my serra differs from the juvi pics i posted. They look awfully similar and im trying to get some scientific basis info. So in other words, i just dont understand why its a scanchezi, even after reading all the info on them. 
Thanks...i appreciate it.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

flashover00 said:


> Wrong forum. Fish is S. sanchezi, irrespective of bad coloration.


Sorry for the wrong forum post...
Is there anyway you could tell me how my serra differs from the juvi pics i posted. They look awfully similar and im trying to get some scientific basis info. So in other words, i just dont understand why its a scanchezi, even after reading all the info on them. 
Thanks...i appreciate it.
[/quote]

Easiest difference to spot (besides the belly scutes) is the thick terminal band on the tail fin of the irritans that your sancehzi lacks.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

BioTeach said:


> Wrong forum. Fish is S. sanchezi, irrespective of bad coloration.


Sorry for the wrong forum post...
Is there anyway you could tell me how my serra differs from the juvi pics i posted. They look awfully similar and im trying to get some scientific basis info. So in other words, i just dont understand why its a scanchezi, even after reading all the info on them. 
Thanks...i appreciate it.
[/quote]

Easiest difference to spot (besides the belly scutes) is the thick terminal band on the tail fin of the irritans that your sancehzi lacks.
[/quote]

Would this apply to rhoms as well? The pics i posted were of rhoms and it looks like the tailfain coming in on my serra has the same markings up close. I figured it wasnt irritans after looking at a few pics, but rhom im not sure of?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

flashover00 said:


> Wrong forum. Fish is S. sanchezi, irrespective of bad coloration.


Sorry for the wrong forum post...
Is there anyway you could tell me how my serra differs from the juvi pics i posted. They look awfully similar and im trying to get some scientific basis info. So in other words, i just dont understand why its a scanchezi, even after reading all the info on them. 
Thanks...i appreciate it.
[/quote]

Easiest difference to spot (besides the belly scutes) is the thick terminal band on the tail fin of the irritans that your sancehzi lacks.
[/quote]

Would this apply to rhoms as well? The pics i posted were of rhoms and it looks like the tailfain coming in on my serra has the same markings up close. I figured it wasnt irritans after looking at a few pics, but rhom im not sure of?
[/quote]

Rhoms do have a terminal band, but yours is faint and rhom tails usually are more squared off and aren't v-shaped like yours.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

ok...ill keep him as a sanchezi for now...if i see any changes in appearance ill consult again. My only worry is that he has absolutely no color and its not due to his diet or water params.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

any update?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

nah...hes a sanch i believe .....but i'll look for any changes as hes gettin bigger.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

flashover00 said:


> nah...hes a sanch i believe .....but i'll look for any changes as hes gettin bigger.


Whered you get him from?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

P Boost


----------

